# braune Suppe



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

Seit den letzten Gewitterplatzregen hat mein so schön klarer Schwimmteich in eine braune Suppe verwandelt! Leider ist bei meiner Hanglage noch nicht alles wieder bewachsen, sodaß der regen den frischen neuen Mutterboden mir in den Teich gespült hat    Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis er wieder klar ist. 
...und nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

Arghhhh,   

vielleicht musst Du Böschungsmatten beim Hang verwenden?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo Ralf, 

das is ja ärgerlich, aber wenn du bald Urlaub hast, haste ja genuch Zeit für die Reinigung.  cool: Ich weiss, das war gezz saugemein   , ich denke, deinen Urlaub wollteste verdientermassen nach der ganzen Plackerei eher ganz in Ruhe am Teich geniessen.  :snoopy: 

Ich hab mir auch schon gedanken darüber gemacht, wie ich bei mir den Erdhügel zum Teich hin vor solchen Gefahren (Einspülen von Erdreich) absichere. Ich denke, ich werde entweder eine kleine Rinne ziehen, die bei Regen evtl. den aufschwimmenden Boden erstmal abfängt (das wirkt aber dann wohl nicht bei nem Platzregen) oder ich bringe ne Auffangvorrichtung ähnlich wie ein Schneefangitter auf nem Dach an. Das ganze dann zumindest solange, bis der Hügel ausreichend von den Pflanzen verfestigt ist. Im Moment gefällt mir die zweite Variante besser, aber mal sehen, vielleicht fällt ja jemandem noch was besseres ein  dea: 

Ich hoffe für Dich und Deinen Teich, dass nicht ganz so viel Erdreich eingespült wurde. 

Gruß
Erwin


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

Naja, allzuviel Erde wird es wohl nicht sein, Ist halt im Wasser gelöst. Und da ich sowieso noch den Boden absaugen wollte ist das nicht das Problem. Wenn ich abend´s heim komme wollt ich halt ein schwimmchen machen da ja im Mom. das Wetter wirde besser ist. Das fällt jetzt halt flach  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

*...*

...beim Bodenreinigen das Wasser nicht wieder zurück in den Teich laufen lassen, gell! 

Sonnst düngst Du den Teich wieder!


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo Ralf, 

beim Thema Boden saugen fällt mir ein, dass ich so ein Teil ja auch noch brauche, wird aber wohl aus Kostengründen erst im Frühjahr sein, vorher krieg ich kein ok von meinem Finanzminister  :cry: Bis dahin werd ich wohl mit dem bischen Mulm leben müssen, aber vielleicht kann ich ja den Nachbarn überreden, mir hierfür mal seine Sandfilteranlage vom Pool zur Verfügung zu stellen   

Wie hast Du denn die Absaugung technisch geregelt?

Ansonsten freu ich mich schon auf den Sprung gleich ins Wasser bei mir zu Hause  8) 


Gruß
Erwin


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

Erwin schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hast Du denn die Absaugung technisch geregelt?


Mit einem Sauger von OASE!


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

Erwin schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hast Du denn die Absaugung technisch geregelt?
> 
> Ansonsten freu ich mich schon auf den Sprung gleich ins Wasser bei mir zu Hause  8)
> 
> ...



Ich hatte mir so einen Oasesauger voen einem Arbeitskollegen geliehen um zu sehen wie der ist. Also für meine (Größen)Verhältnisse vom Teich ist er nix, komme nicht überall hin. Da hab ich mir die Pumpe eines alten Hauswasserwerkes genommen, einen Druck und Saugschlauch dran installiert. Mein Vater hatte noch einen Sauger unseres ehemaligen Swimmingpools, den hab ich dran installiert und jetzt saug ich mit dem.

Ich fülle das angesaugte Wasser über meinen Vorfilterzyklon und einer Filtermatte wieder in den Teich zurück, denn meine Pflanzen können sicherlich noch ein paar Nährstoffe gebrauchen. Is ja kein Fischteich und ein wenig Dünger schadet da den Pflanzen bestimmt nicht

Ich werd im Urlaub mal ein Bild von der Absauganlage machen und es euch zeigen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

hallo ralf , hallo erwin,


das mit dem zurückführen in den teich halte ich pers, für nicht so prickelnd - auch die aussage daß der teich noch ein paar nährstoffe vertragen kann ist sehr gewagt - denn auch algen leben von nährstoffen.  

was die pumpe zum reinigen betrifft kann ich euch nur eine impellerpumpe empfehlen - alles sonst am markt gebotene (zumindest mir bekannte) ist bei euerer teichgröße spielzeug  :cry: 

der pumpe vorgeschaltet sollte ein steinabscheider installiert werden (die werden so ab 180€ aufwärts angeboten) - könnt ihr euch aber mit einwenig handwerklichem geschick für 20€ selber bauen, bei bedarf mich fragen   

gruß jürgen

ich habe auch kontakte zu einer vernünftigen pumpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo Ralf,

eigentlich wäre ja der Schlamm-Muli von Sprick genau richtig für Dich. Man stellt sehr schnell fest, dass die Vorsatzteile für den Schlamm-Multi aus der Schwimmbadtechnik kommen - Du machst das also schon genau richtig. Eine Ex-Pumpe des Hauswasserwerkes wird nur insoweit problematisch sein, als sie für Klarwasser, und nicht für Schmutzwasser geeignet ist. Und selbstansaugend sind die Dinger ja normalerweise auch nicht. Solange es sich um ein wenig Mulm handelt, wirst Du aber kaum in Schwierigkeiten kommen. Wenn Du eine geeignete, selbstansaugende Schmutzwasserpumpe bekommen solltest (Du solltest vielleicht mal Jürgen-B anmailen, der hat sich so eine, meine ich, just zugelegt), hast Du eigentlich schon eine gute, preiswerte Absaugung.

Das mit der Rückführung des Wassers habt Ihr ja schon diskutiert: Wenn der Teich ein par ausgewaschene Nährstoffe gut vertragen kann, brauchst Du das Wasser auch nicht zu entsorgen. Kommt da aber nicht braune Plörre zurück in den Teich ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

hallo stefan,

da hab ich dich doch glatt um eine nasenlänge geschlagen    

zwar selten - aber ein blindes huhn findet auch mal ein korn :razz: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

das war zum zweiten Mal heute  :cry: . Musste wegen Missverständlichkeit sogar schon ein Edit reinsetzen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen. von einem Oasesauger kann ich für einen Schwimmteich nur abraten das ist spielzeug. Ich verwende den Muli 6000 von Spricks mit Filtersack und einer 300 l regentonne als einlauf und Absetztonne. funktionier sehr gut. wichtig ist vor allem die richtige Saugdüse. Ich benötige für die 75m2 Schwimmfläche ca 1,5 Std mit einer anderen Düse hatte ich ca. 3 Std Arbeit. Der Steinabscheider find ich jedoch zu klein hier muss ich mal auf das Angebot von Jürgen zurückgreifen. ob ich mir da  mit seiner Hilfe was besseres zusammenbaue.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2004)

hallo günther,

darfst du gerne - obwohl meiner auch nicht größer ist als die angebotenen modelle - doch er sammelt sogar sand raus und ich habe in etwa die baugleiche pumpe wie du nur von einem anderen anbieter.

aber wenn dir das volumen zu klein ist - das prinzip bleibt gleich und größer dimensionieren macht nur ein paar euro mehr aus ......

wenn ich drandenke mach ich morgen mal kurz ein foto .....

gruß jürgen 


*** falls ich es vergesse - pn hilft den alten zellen immer


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Günther,Jürgen und Stefan,

bin wieder da, Urlaub ohne Internet 8) 

Was ist das für eine Absaugung die ihr da habt? Imperellapumpe, was ist das? 
Das mit meiner selbstimprovisierten Absaugung war nicht der bringer. Ohne vorabscheider setzt sich da das Laufrad zu schnell zu und fördert dann nix mehr  :? Günther, du wolltest doch mal ein Bildchen machen von deiner Absauganlage, in 1,5 std. fertig das wäre ja der Hammer! Ich hab mit der Oase einen ganzen Tag gesaugt und mit meiner selbstgebastelten nach 3 Std. aufgegeben!


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Ralf,

Jürgen hat eine Selbstbauanleitung für einen Vorabscheider eingestellt. Genial und preiswert. Die Pumpe siehst Du da auch.  Suuuuper empfehlenswert !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2004)

Das sieht ja toll aus!  dea:  werd mich gleich mal ans basteln machen
Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2004)

Hallo die Pumpe und den Steinabscheider von Jürgen kann ich bestens empfehlen ist für Schwimmteich nach meiner Erfahrung das Einfachste und günstigste was auch richtig funktioniert. Bei dem Steinabscheider man zum entlehren auch einen Zugschieber einbauen und durch die Umkehrschaltung der Pumpe die Steine ausspülen. Funktioniert bei mir sehr gut.
Gruß Günter


----------

